# Lettera-confessione ... Leggete ...



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Ciao. 
Scusate il disturbo ma vorrei farvi leggere una "lettera-confessione".. Se così si può chiamare. 
Ha a che fare con la mia vita.. ma non sono qui per dire se sono stata tradita e quante volte... però vorrei tanto che qualcuno la leggesse e mi dicesse cosa ne pensa.. incredibile.

"Buongiorno Sig.ra xxxxx,

mi scuso per il disturbo e per quanto mi accingo a confessarLe ma reputo sia giusto che Lei sappia quanto è accaduto negli ultimi anni.
Io e Suo marito, xxxx, abbiamo avuto una relazione. Per circa un anno e mezzo. 
Sono conscia di aver commesso uno sgradevole, grave ed ingiustificabile errore. 
Ne sto pagando ora le conseguenze fisiche e psicologiche... Pagherò tutto questo finchè sarò in vita e probabilmente anche oltre... Confesso di essermi sinceramente e profondamente innamorata di lui.
Per tutto quel tempo ho dato ascolto  e sfogo a quei sentimenti strani, incontrollabili, forti più della ragione mai sentiti prima di allora in me, che provavo per xxxxx, e che lui diceva di provare per me. Ho creduto che amare, amarlo, fosse anche totale dedizione, abnegazione, sacrificio di me stessa, della dignità, del buon senso e della civiltà perché non potevo fare a meno di lui. 
Così ho fatto. 
Ho ceduto a quanto ho sempre criticato e additato con disprezzo. Ho ceduto alla falsità, per certi versi, ed al buio.  Ho impedito alla mia coscienza di parlare, ero persa e totalmente innamorata. Il cuore è andato oltre la mente. Senza giudizio.
Tutta questa situazione è inammissibile, lo so’ perfettamente. 
Imperdonabile. 
Certamente non Le sto scrivendo tutto questo per “pulire la coscienza”..... poiché è impossibile. 

Quando ricevetti le prime avances da xxxxx, cedetti. Lui iniziò per primo a farsi avanti, a spingere sull’accelleratore e io.... accettai. L’innamoramento incondizionato mi impedì di ragionare. 
Io mi sono addentrata in questo orrore, in questo sbaglio, insieme a lui. 

In ginocchio e soffrendo terribilmente, Le chiedo perdono. 
Comprendo che Lei ora possa e debba esclusivamente odiarmi.  Disprezzarmi senza sconti. 
Augurarmi probabilmente tutto il male possibile senza sosta alcuna.  
E’ giusto così. 
Lo merito.

Tutto è iniziato nel Dicembre 2009 con la prima uscita e nel Luglio 2012 ho provato a chiudere questo imperdonabile errore. 
In questi mesi abbiamo comunque avuto contatti, a volte sporadici e altre volte più frequenti, cercati quasi sempre ed esclusivamente da lui.
Nella memoria interna del mio telefono cellulare ho circa nr. 3.000 sms salvati, tutti suoi, con alcune telefonate registrate e fotografie/mms inviatemi da lui direttamente, regali, messaggi scritti di suo pugno..
Nulla di tutto ciò è stato conservato con il macabro intento di renerlo noto a Lei... Tutto fungeva  da “aiuto” per me... Nei tanti (troppi) momenti in cui mi ritrovavo emotivamente e fisicamente sola.... 
Mi ha fatta sentire amata, desiderata e voluta. 
Mi ha fatta sentire “donna". 
In tutto e per tutto. 
Emozioni forti, vere. 
Tutto scalfito ed indissolubile nel mio cuore.
Piccoli gesti, i suoi o i miei, quasi insignificanti per qualsiasi altra donna in qualunque altro tipo di relazione.... Uno sguardo veloce e rubato in mezzo ad altri, un suo trillo o un suo sms con scritto “Bacio!” oppure “Ti amo!” ... Messaggi velocissimi e lapidari.... Inviati magari durante il fine settimana oppure la sera..... un “buongiorno” o la “buona notte”....  
Ho creduto a lui quando diceva che mi amava. ...Che mi pensava, che mi aveva dentro di sé.
Pe quanto gli era possibile ed a suo modo, me lo ha dimostrato. 
Quando ci incontravamo, circa una sera alla settimana... Una pausa pranzo insieme... La colazione insieme in un bar... Qualche regalo/pensiero che, se pur meramente materiale, mi permetteva di sentirlo più vicino....

Non conosco le vostre dinamiche o la vostra storia, non so se questa relazione sia nata, sia stata cercata e voluta da lui per qualche motivo specifico oppure in un momento particolare. Certo è.... che si è protratta. Nel tempo. 
Se non avessi cercato di cessare il rapporto io, lui non lo avrebbe probabilmente mai fatto. Tant’è che insistette molto nel non chiudere, diceva che per lui era terribile perdermi. Mi ha pedinata alcune volte, ha vagato a vuoto in macchina davanti a casa e ha lasciato post-it sulla mia macchina. 

Non so se Lei in tutto questo tempo si sia mai resa conto di qualcosa...  

Con questa lettera vorrei, oltre che portarLe le mie scuse e chiederLe perdono, farLe comprendere in parte l’uomo che Suo marito realmente è.

Forse già comprendeva o sospettava che xxxx potesse comportarsi così, nella vita... Non lo so davvero.
Non sono qui a scriverLe una lettera, piangendo, con lo scopo ipocrita di guadagnare un rapporto con lui.  
Lo giuro.  
Se lo volessi, non avrei certamente scritto queste parole a Lei, Sig.ra xxxx. Avrei taciuto. Lo può immaginare. 
Avrei potuto chiamarlo o scrivergli un messaggio e Le confermo che lui sarebbe stato disponibile a vedermi e a parlarmi....Me lo ha chiesto tante volte negli ultimi tempi (a metà maggio per esempio, durante un contatto telefonico che abbiamo avuto, mi ha addirittura chiesto se avessi voluto fare l’amore con lui... Anche telefonicamente, mentre si trovava in casa vostra).

Mi sento tremendamente in colpa per quanto ho commesso in questi anni e credo, anzi sono fermamente convinta, che fosse “opportuno” per Lei conoscere questa situazione consumatasi parallelamente al vostro matrimonio. Perdo la dignità, l’onore, ma credo questo davvero. 
Per la Sua vita, che sicuramente merita dedizione e amore ricambiati tanto quanto Lei ne ha certamente donato in questi anni... Faccia attenzione. La prego. 
Pensi seriamente se vuoLe accettare e sopportare o meno una vita in unione con una persona di questo genere. 
Ho conosciuto un lato di xxxxx che probabilmente non si è mai mostrato a Lei. 
Non si fidi di lui, se può.
E’ pericoloso.  Lo ha fatto una volta con me (che io sappia) e potrebbe forse ripetersi. 
Lavora vicinissimo a me, oltretutto. Praticamente ci possiamo vedere ogni giorno e lo vedo… Cercarmi con lo sguardo intorno o parcheggiare la sua macchina accanto alla mia o venire nel bar sotto il mio ufficio… “perché gli fa piacere” come mi ha scritto lui non molto tempo fa’. 

Tutto questo potrà sembrarLe un controsenso o una falsità, ma sono sincera nel chiederLe di stare attenta e di allontanarsi, se crede sia la cosa da fare, da lui. 
Prospero in primis ha voluto quella situazione malsana, nei vostri confronti. Poi, per carità, so di aver sbagliato. Mi vergogno e pagherò, ma tutto ha avuto inizio da lui.

Le chiedo di non voler interpretare queste righe come una “raccomandazione”, o come un atto di superbia o arroganza. Non si tratta di un mio “voler insegnare”qualcosa. Assolutamente no, mi creda in questo. 
A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa accada, nei miei confronti e nei confronti di Prospero, per me è diventato impossibile tacere questa situazione.  Non sono qui a scrivere che sono stata una donna, o una persona, migliore di lui e me ne dolgo molto. Siamo stati comunque in 2 a portare avanti una determinata situazione. Non io da sola, non lui da solo. 

Mi scuso se per primo passo Le ho scritto e non mi sono rivolta a Lei in prima persona, ma sono in questi giorni impossibilitata fisicamente a recarmi ad xxxxxx.

In ogni caso, sono disponibile ad incontrarLa , se Lei riterrà importante consocere, sapere o vedere.
Il mio numero di cellulare è xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Mi perdoni per questo dolore.
Mi scusi."


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Scusate il disturbo ma vorrei farvi leggere una "lettera-confessione".. Se così si può chiamare.
> Ha a che fare con la mia vita.. ma non sono qui per dire se sono stata tradita e quante volte... però vorrei tanto che qualcuno la leggesse e mi dicesse cosa ne pensa.. incredibile.
> 
> ...


scrivere questa lettera alla moglie... faceva meglio a rimanere nell 'ombra come lo era stata per un anno e mezzo!
mi sembra ancora più squallido,  portare alla luce un adulterio , mascherandolo in forma di scuse  solo per  una viscida vendetta !


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Credo la medesima cosa. Nonostante la rabbia e il dolore, è allucinante che io comunque possa capire il fatto che una non riesca a tenere dento ceret cose e che sia pentita. Scusa... Non capisco.


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Scusate il disturbo ma vorrei farvi leggere una "lettera-confessione".. Se così si può chiamare.
> Ha a che fare con la mia vita.. ma non sono qui per dire se sono stata tradita e quante volte... però vorrei tanto che qualcuno la leggesse e mi dicesse cosa ne pensa.. incredibile.
> 
> ...


Beh la zoccola e' pure bastarda...

ma pure tu hai delle colpe......

come cazzo se fa a sposa' uno che se chiama Prospero?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Se arrivasse a me una lettera del genere, verrebbe bruciata dopo un secondo netto.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2012)

bhè almeno la farei leggere a lui..
ma con molta tranquillità ... 
poi si vedrà ...

Pero luglio 2012 non ci siamo ancora arrivati


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh la zoccola e' pure bastarda...
> 
> ma pure tu hai delle colpe......
> 
> come cazzo se fa a sposa' uno che se chiama Prospero?


Ho la colpa di non essermi mai accorta di nulla... e di aver sposato una merda umana


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se arrivasse a me una lettera del genere, verrebbe bruciata dopo un secondo netto.


Ammazza se leggi veloce....

a me e' partita la serata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bhè almeno la farei leggere a lui..
> ma con molta tranquillità ...
> poi si vedrà ...
> 
> Pero luglio 2012 non ci siamo ancora arrivati


Si sarà sbagliata.. pensa che io non ci ho nemmeno fatto caso tanto sono annebbiata. Mah.
"con molta tranquillità"?! come è possibile dato quello che c'e' scritto?


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho la colpa di non essermi mai accorta di nulla... e di aver sposato una merda umana


me dispias'...ma quando e' arrivata? ...ed a Prospero marito che gli hai fatto?...che pensi di fare con Prospero???...

ao' fermateme...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se arrivasse a me una lettera del genere, verrebbe bruciata dopo un secondo netto.


Davvero?
Beh io l'ho letta. 
Vuoi dire che non ti farebbe alcun effetto?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me dispias'...ma quando e' arrivata? ...ed a Prospero marito che gli hai fatto?...che pensi di fare con Prospero???...
> 
> ao' fermateme...
> 
> ahahahah


Beato te che ridi. 

2 giorni fa'. il marito verrà privato deglio organi genitali e poi cacciato.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

L'avrei bruciata dopo un secondo netto dalla lettura. Mi avrebbe fatto effetto? Certo, ma sarei morta piuttosto che dare alla grafomane l'impressione - anche vaga - di avermi creato qualche minimo turbamento. Perché è chiaro che lo scopo non è quello dichiarato (la richiesta di perdono) ma seminare un bel merdone...


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beato te che ridi.
> 
> 2 giorni fa'. il marito verrà privato deglio organi genitali e poi cacciato.


ah, quindi ce l'ha ancora...

io anticiperei il tutto...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'avrei bruciata dopo un secondo netto dalla lettura. Mi avrebbe fatto effetto? Certo, ma sarei morta piuttosto che dare alla grafomane l'impressione - anche vaga - di avermi creato qualche minimo turbamento. Perché è chiaro che lo scopo non è quello dichiarato (la richiesta di perdono) ma seminare un bel merdone...


Quindi dovrei fare finta di nulla?
e come scrivi Tu, non dare retta al merdone seminato?
Onore? Rispetto che ho sempre dato e che non ho ricevuto? La stronzaggine e la falsità allucinanet di lui? Tutto?
Dovrei perdonare o tacere?


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

ecco è questo quello che non sopporto...quando le facocere poi spiattellano tutto alle mogli....


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Scusate il disturbo ma vorrei farvi leggere una "lettera-confessione".. Se così si può chiamare.
> Ha a che fare con la mia vita.. ma non sono qui per dire se sono stata tradita e quante volte... però vorrei tanto che qualcuno la leggesse e mi dicesse cosa ne pensa.. incredibile.
> 
> ...


Non ho letto le risposte ma:
1):bleah:
2):bleah::bleah:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah, quindi ce l'ha ancora...
> 
> io anticiperei il tutto...


Ho taciuto sino ad oggi ma mi sento malissimo. 
Che faccio....


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me dispias'...ma quando e' arrivata? ...ed a Prospero marito che gli hai fatto?...che pensi di fare con Prospero???...
> 
> ao' fermateme...
> 
> ahahahah


Ora che ho finito di sboccare con la lettera vorrei saperlo anche io...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco è questo quello che non sopporto...quando le facocere poi spiattellano tutto alle mogli....


Per quanto io la disperezzi e la prenderei a calci. Preferisco sapere che vivere nello schifo ignorando tutto. Ora.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si sarà sbagliata.. pensa che io non ci ho nemmeno fatto caso tanto sono annebbiata. Mah.
> "con molta tranquillità"?! come è possibile dato quello che c'e' scritto?


Sei mica tu quella che ha scritto la lettera no?

No dico con molta tranquillità perchè devo confessare che anni fa ho scritto delle lettere del genere proprio con l'intenzione di mettere zizania tra due stronzi...
lui perché era sempre alla finestra a guardarmi o si nascondeva dietro agli alberi mentre passavo e si toccava ,oppure sempre dietro agli alberi mi diceva delle parolacce...e molte altre cose peggio..

lei perchè é una di quelle sante donne che per davanti sono in un modo e per didietro in un'altro...e molto altro peggio...
Quindi avendone scritte di fasulle non è che credo a tutto..


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beato te che ridi.
> 
> 2 giorni fa'. il marito verrà privato deglio organi genitali e poi cacciato.


Mincha.
La troia pure genio allora.
fai esattamente quello che vuole lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi dovrei fare finta di nulla?
> e come scrivi Tu, non dare retta al merdone seminato?
> Onore? Rispetto che ho sempre dato e che non ho ricevuto? La stronzaggine e la falsità allucinanet di lui? Tutto?
> Dovrei perdonare o tacere?


Perdonare? Non ho detto niente del genere. Tacere? Dipende. Ma di sicuro non parlerei a stretto giro. Non darei alla grafomane la soddisfazione di vedermi destabilizzata per suo "merito" neanche morta.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei mica tu quella che ha scritto la lettera no?
> 
> No dico con molta tranquillità perchè devo confessare che anni fa ho scritto delle lettere del genere proprio con l'intenzione di mettere zizania tra due stronzi...
> lui perché era sempre alla finestra a guardarmi o si nascondeva dietro agli alberi mentre passavo e si toccava ,oppure sempre dietro agli alberi mi diceva delle parolacce...e molte altre cose peggio..
> ...


Naturalmente non l'ho scritta io.
Scusami ma non ho forse ben compreso cosa intendi dire... pensi possano essere falsità? L'ho pensato anche io ma sono una persona molto molto pessimista e mi faccio condizionare facilmente e dopo un po' di tentennamento ho ripensato a mio marito ed a dei comportamente strani insomma ho il terrore che sia vero tutto ma non ce la faccio a chiedere o parlare...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco è questo quello che non sopporto...quando le facocere poi spiattellano tutto alle mogli....



 cosa vuoi pretendere da una facocera, è capace di questo e altro,
 le facocere  la dignità l 'hanno persa nel momento della  loro nascita!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mincha.
> La troia pure genio allora.
> fai esattamente quello che vuole lei.


Perchè genio?
non ho capito. 
Cosa dovrei fare? spingerlo a lei?! Se va da lei lo uccido con le mia mani!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Vedi? E' proprio quello lo scopo della grafomane.

Invece tu devi stare CALMA, prenderti TEMPO, e ragionare a MENTE FREDDA. E intanto tieni d'occhio il casanova che hai dentro casa.


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per quanto io la disperezzi e la prenderei a calci. Preferisco sapere che vivere nello schifo ignorando tutto. Ora.


certo però finchè la loro storia è andata avanti si è ben guardata dal dirtelo...poi quando le cose finiscono sono tutte delle sante che vengono a chiederti perdono!


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa vuoi pretendere da una facocera, è capace di questo e altro,
> le facocere  la dignità l 'hanno persa nel momento della  loro nascita!


 e c'hai ragione pure tu


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo però finchè la loro storia è andata avanti si è ben guardata dal dirtelo...poi quando le cose finiscono sono tutte delle sante che vengono a chiederti perdono!


Scrive che comunque lei ha chiuso ma lui ha continuato! ma cosa ha fatto! Lui che chiede di continuare of are sesso al telefono da casa mia?!!?! muoio


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi? E' proprio quello lo scopo della grafomane.
> 
> Invece tu devi stare CALMA, prenderti TEMPO, e ragionare a MENTE FREDDA. E intanto tieni d'occhio il casanova che hai dentro casa.


Forse hai ragione ma è difficile


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Stai calma... e aguzza occhi e orecchie. Poi, a tempo debito, scaricherai tutto l'arsenale. Se tu lo facessi ora le daresti solo una gran soddisfazione. Per me potrebbe crepare.


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

*che dire...*

Ci manca solo che ti chieda un "grazie" per il gentile pensiero :nuke:

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai calma... e aguzza occhi e orecchie. Poi, a tempo debito, scaricherai tutto l'arsenale. Se tu lo facessi ora le daresti solo una gran soddisfazione. Per me potrebbe crepare.


mamma mia mi sembra un incubo. tu credi quindi che sia meglio controllarlo? se è vero però che non hanno più questa cazzo di relazione...


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

questa donna se consegna anche il numero di telefono significa anche che è pronta a prendersi tutte le responsabilità, che secondo me, comunque sono solo di questo signore.

che ne sappiamo di cosa questi abbia promesso e NOn mantenuto? cosa ne sappiamo noi di quello che non ha scritto di cui vorrebbe parlarle de visu.


io non me la sento di darle contro, anzi, questa si sta esponendo, potrebbe anche rischiare una mazzata in testa ma è pronta a riceverla.  questo non offre almeno il dubbio che non sia una troia come tante altre ?


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ci manca solo che ti chieda un "grazie" per il gentile pensiero :nuke:
> 
> ari


esatto


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ci manca solo che ti chieda un "grazie" per il gentile pensiero :nuke:
> 
> ari


?


----------



## Attila (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scrive che comunque lei ha chiuso ma lui ha continuato! ma cosa ha fatto! Lui che chiede di continuare of are sesso al telefono da casa mia?!!?! muoio


Smettila di pensarci. 

Mostra la lettera a tuo marito, "raccontami tu con le tue parole, o la chiamo". 

E poi, a prescindere da quello che lui ti dirà, non stabilire nessun tipo di contatto con questa donna, che evidentemente ha bisogno di te per suoi motivi interiori che la rendono pericolosa.

Il punto 3 è il piu' basilare.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mamma mia mi sembra un incubo. tu credi quindi che sia meglio controllarlo? se è vero però che non hanno più questa cazzo di relazione...




cosa cambia ? lui l ha avuta.

e se si è interrotta è perchè lei ha scelto, non lui, ed è pronta a ricevere uno sganassone che per me non meriterebbe.

Lei si espone, lui no.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> questa donna se consegna anche il numero di telefono significa anche che è pronta a prendersi tutte le responsabilità, che secondo me, comunque sono solo di questo signore.
> 
> che ne sappiamo di cosa questi abbia promesso e NOn mantenuto? cosa ne sappiamo noi di quello che non ha scritto di cui vorrebbe parlarle de visu.
> 
> ...


troia o no, sapeva quello che faceva. A mio discapito. Alle mie spalle..
scrive di essersi innamorata. Può anche essere, non lo so e non la conosco proprio, però è vero anche quanto scrivi tu. Ma non la giustifico per quello che mi ha fatto...


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Smettila di pensarci.
> 
> Mostra la lettera a tuo marito, "raccontami tu con le tue parole, o la chiamo".
> 
> ...



dove lo vedi sto pericolo?


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ?


 La facocera. Tanto "altruista" da premurarsi di avvisarti che tuo marito è un infedele. E pronta a fornirti le sue più "sincere" scuse. Quando si dice una che crede nell'amore per il prossimo miiiii
Ci manca solo che ti chieda di ringraziarla per il "graaaande favore" che ti ha fatto

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> questa donna se consegna anche il numero di telefono significa anche che è pronta a prendersi tutte le responsabilità, che secondo me, comunque sono solo di questo signore.
> 
> che ne sappiamo di cosa questi abbia promesso e NOn mantenuto? cosa ne sappiamo noi di quello che non ha scritto di cui vorrebbe parlarle de visu.
> 
> ...


Non ha scusanti. Non si scende così in basso. Mai, per nessuna ragione.
Per quanto mi riguarda, quello che dice ha valore zero. Potrebbe essere stata illusa, ma anche no. 

La nostra amica dovrebbe prima di tutto chiedersi se, a prescindere dall'esito del tradimento, ha ancora voglia di condividere la sua vita con quest'uomo. Ma questa è una riflessione che va fatta lucidamente. Ora come ora è troppo sconvolta e il rischio cazzata enorme.


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Smettila di pensarci.
> 
> Mostra la lettera a tuo marito, "raccontami tu con le tue parole, o la chiamo".
> 
> E poi, a prescindere da quello che ti dirà, non stabilire nessun tipo di contatto con questa donna, che evidentemente ha bisogno di te per suoi motivi interiori che la rendono pericolosa.


Posso correggere?...(tanto e' l'istess..)...

Raccontami...SBANG...con...SBONG...le...SBADABANG..tue--CRACK...etcetc 

insomma 'na cosa cosi'...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> cosa cambia ? lui l ha avuta.
> 
> e se si è interrotta è perchè lei ha scelto, non lui, ed è pronta a ricevere uno sganassone che per me non meriterebbe.
> 
> Lei si espone, lui no.


Ah sicuramente lui non me lo racconta di sua spontanea volonta'..
ammetto che ci vogliano un po di p@lle per venirmelo a dire ma perchè lo ha fatto allora? se è vero che è finita?


----------



## Attila (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> dove lo vedi sto pericolo?


Mitomania, cose vere o non vere dette per far male, e da li' in crescendo.  

Il pericolo sta nel come la "vittima" prende le cose.  Nella fattispecie mi sembra vulnerabile.  Altrimenti si sarebbe fatta due risate, o avrebbe già parlato con Prospero,  o comunque non avrebbe scritto qui.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> troia o no, sapeva quello che faceva. A mio discapito. Alle mie spalle..
> scrive di essersi innamorata. Può anche essere, non lo so e non la conosco proprio, però è vero anche quanto scrivi tu. Ma non la giustifico per quello che mi ha fatto...



non reg. io capisco il tuo stato d animo, ma quello che aveva una RELAZIONE con te è tuo marito, non lei. 


se lei si è innammorata ed era pronta a fare delle scelte e pagare ? tu non lo sai ancora. non conosci nulla, sai solo che questa è pronta a ricevere uno spunto da te e non fiatare.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scrive che comunque lei ha chiuso ma lui ha continuato! ma cosa ha fatto! Lui che chiede di continuare of are sesso al telefono da casa mia?!!?! muoio



Oddio...ora mica comincerai a scrivere a caratteri cubitali no?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> troia o no, sapeva quello che faceva. A mio discapito. Alle mie spalle..
> scrive di essersi innamorata. Può anche essere, non lo so e non la conosco proprio, però è vero anche quanto scrivi tu. Ma non la giustifico per quello che mi ha fatto...


Non vorrei infierire, ma è tuo marito che è sposato con te e ti ha fatto certe promesse.


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> troia o no, sapeva quello che faceva. A mio discapito. Alle mie spalle..
> scrive di essersi innamorata. Può anche essere, non lo so e non la conosco proprio, però è vero anche quanto scrivi tu. *Ma non la giustifico per quello che mi ha fatto*...


ecco ci risiamo! guarda che la maggior parte delle colpe sono di tuo marito! è lui quello sposato!! è lui che deve rendere conto a te delle sue azioni!tu finora non hai detto una parola fuori posto nei confronti di tuo marito! io sarei incazzata con lui fossi in te....


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ah sicuramente lui non me lo racconta di sua spontanea volonta'..
> ammetto che ci vogliano un po di p@lle per venirmelo a dire ma perchè lo ha fatto allora? se è vero che è finita?


Proprio perché è finita, no? E non credo proprio per una decisione di lei. Diversamente, questa lettera non avrebbe nessun senso. Se proprio ha dei sensi di colpa può liberarsene dal confessore, tu che c'entri?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non reg. io capisco il tuo stato d animo, ma quello che aveva una RELAZIONE con te è tuo marito, non lei.
> 
> 
> se lei si è innammorata ed era pronta a fare delle scelte e pagare ? tu non lo sai ancora. non conosci nulla, sai solo che questa è pronta a ricevere uno spunto da te e non fiatare.


..Spunto?


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco ci risiamo! guarda che la maggior parte delle colpe sono di tuo marito! è lui quello sposato!! è lui che deve rendere conto a te delle sue azioni!tu finora non hai detto una parola fuori posto nei confronti di tuo marito! io sarei incazzata con lui fossi in te....


Ma ha chiesto solo di dirle cosa ne pensiamo della lettera


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Proprio perché è finita, no? E non credo proprio per una decisione di lei. Diversamente, questa lettera non avrebbe nessun senso. Se proprio ha dei sensi di colpa può liberarsene dal confessore, tu che c'entri?


E' vero che lui ha cambiato lavoro per esempio. Temo e comincio a credere, sapendo certi aspetti di mio marito, che questa cosa della chiusura voluta da lei possa essere vera..


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Mitomania, cose vere o non vere dette per far male, e da li' in crescendo.
> 
> Il pericolo sta nel come la "vittima" prende le cose.  Nella fattispecie mi sembra vulnerabile.  Altrimenti si sarebbe fatta due risate, o avrebbe già parlato con Prospero,  o comunque non avrebbe scritto qui.




ma che ne sai se è una mitomane. 

mah..sarà che ho piu stima di quello che racconta una donna che di un uomo. io ascolterei lei, che le prove per capire se è una mitomane o meno.

conoscendo alcuni uomini nella migliore delle ipotesi direbbe che è una pazza che si è inventata tutto, in prima battuta, in seconda direbbe, magari dopo una settimana di urla e pianti, che era lei che insisteva e che ha fatto tutto lei.  


Io andrei prima da lei, l ascolterei, poi andrei da lui.


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma ha chiesto solo di dirle cosa ne pensiamo della lettera


ma l'avra' scannerizzata secondo te?

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ..Spunto?


reg. scusa, la parola è sputo.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Premesso che questa e' una poveretta con molti problemi ( sono amante anche io e mai farei una cosa del genere)... Tu devi affrontare lui e solo lui.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma ha chiesto solo di dirle cosa ne pensiamo della lettera


Grazie.
Avete ragione entrambi.. Comunque.
Sono arrabbiata,inorridita,morta,distrutta e tutto quello che volete.. Ma sono esterreffatta e bloccata non ho la forza di fare nulla... non so come spiegarvi.... sto male


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' vero che lui ha cambiato lavoro per esempio. Temo e comincio a credere, sapendo certi aspetti di mio marito, che questa cosa della chiusura voluta da lei possa essere vera..



ma certo che è vera! un marito, soprattutto se è sposato non farà Mai scelte. al massimo costringerà a fare il lavoro sporco alla moglie facendogliene passare prima di tutti i colori. ma le decisioni spettano nella stragrande maggioranza alle donne.

ho detto stragrande maggioranza. poi ci sono eccezioni. rare.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' vero che lui ha cambiato lavoro per esempio. Temo e comincio a credere, sapendo certi aspetti di mio marito, che questa cosa della chiusura voluta da lei possa essere vera..


Tuo marito potrebbe aver cambiato lavoro anche per non ritrovarsela più tra i piedi supplicante. Che ne sai? O per altri motivi che con questa relazione non hanno niente a che vedere. Vorrei che tu ti soffermassi su questo particolare: la persona che ti scrive NON è disinteressata.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Premesso che questa e' una poveretta con molti problemi ( sono amante anche io e mai farei una cosa del genere)... Tu devi affrontare lui e solo lui.



perchè tu ti fai meno scrupoli lei è una poveretta ?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma l'avra' scannerizzata secondo te?
> 
> ahahahahah


certamente e te la manderò via e-mail.
Maleducato! o maleducata!
sei pure romano/a davvero o prima hai scritto in romanesco per fare il figo/la figa?!
Sei messo/a bene te.... evita di prendere per il culo almeno. grazie.


----------



## Attila (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Avete ragione entrambi.. Comunque.
> Sono arrabbiata,inorridita,morta,distrutta e tutto quello che volete.. Ma sono esterreffatta e bloccata non ho la forza di fare nulla... non so come spiegarvi.... sto male


Lo scopo dell'autrice della lettera era proprio questo.   Per questo io cercherei di riprendere le redini della situazione, senza concederle altre occasioni di nuocere.

Puo' darsi che invece vederla, parlarle e magari picchiarla ti faccia star meglio, ma a occhio direi di no.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tuo marito potrebbe aver cambiato lavoro anche per non ritrovarsela più tra i piedi supplicante. Che ne sai? O per altri motivi che con questa relazione non hanno niente a che vedere. Vorrei che tu ti soffermassi su questo particolare: la persona che ti scrive NON è disinteressata.




ci sono gli sms. che potrebbero testimoniare la verità.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma l'avra' scannerizzata secondo te?
> 
> ahahahahah



speriamo di si, trascriverla sarebbe puro masochismo hahhahahaha


----------



## Attila (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ci sono gli sms. che potrebbero testimoniare la verità.


In altre parole, l'autrice della lettera sei tu?


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> speriamo di si, trascriverla sarebbe puro masochismo hahhahahaha


minchia pepe'...

io me sarei dovuto mette in ferie...

aahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ci sono gli sms. che potrebbero testimoniare la verità.


Chiaramente, come ho scritto prima, ho anche dubitato questa faccenda...
Insomma... credo ci possa stare.

però perchè questa dovrebbe scrivermi di sms/regali /mms ecc...se poi non fossero veri?
Va bene farmi male ma  avrebbe potuto evitare certe cose esagerate.. parlare di prove.. se poi queste non ci fossero, no?


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Avete ragione entrambi.. Comunque.
> Sono arrabbiata,inorridita,morta,distrutta e tutto quello che volete.. Ma sono esterreffatta e bloccata non ho la forza di fare nulla... non so come spiegarvi.... sto male


guarda io ti capisco! so quanto stai male! io l'amante del mio ex me la sono ritrovata sotto casa e tutte queste belle cose me le ha dette in faccia!
tu però devi affrotare lui!! se non hai la forza di farlo ora aspetta qualche giorno ma non tenerti tutto dentro!


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> In altre parole, l'autrice della lettera sei tu?


argomenta non dire stronzate.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Lei può anche avere i filmini, ma al posto suo non starei al suo gioco.


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chiaramente, come ho scritto prima, ho anche dubitato questa faccenda...
> Insomma... credo ci possa stare.
> 
> però perchè questa dovrebbe scrivermi di sms/regali /mms ecc...se poi non fossero veri?
> Va bene farmi male ma  avrebbe potuto evitare certe cose esagerate.. parlare di prove.. se poi queste non ci fossero, no?


Ma la storia non credo che sia inventata, però andare nella tana del lupo che ti ha spedito così graziosamente questo invito, non mi pare il caso. A istinto.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia pepe'...
> 
> io me sarei dovuto mette in ferie...
> 
> aahahahahah


Beh per forza.. per te anche solo ricopiare deve essere uno sforzo sovraumano per l'unico neurone vecchio che ti ritrovi. Andate a sfottere da un'altra parte. O magari, meglio ancora andate a cercare un amante per passare la nottata.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chiaramente, come ho scritto prima, ho anche dubitato questa faccenda...
> Insomma... credo ci possa stare.
> 
> però perchè questa dovrebbe scrivermi di sms/regali /mms ecc...se poi non fossero veri?
> Va bene farmi male ma  avrebbe potuto evitare certe cose esagerate.. parlare di prove.. se poi queste non ci fossero, no?



Nor reg. in questo momento comprensibilmente tu stai accarenzando la speranza che tutta sta cosa sia una bufala. per difendere l immagine che hai di tuo marito.


questa ti dice che ha le prove. se non fosse lo sai che la puoi denunciare ?

e lei lo sa.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda io ti capisco! so quanto stai male! io l'amante del mio ex me la sono ritrovata sotto casa e tutte queste belle cose me le ha dette in faccia!
> tu però devi affrotare lui!! se non hai la forza di farlo ora aspetta qualche giorno ma non tenerti tutto dentro!


Mi spiace
non so davvero che fare che dire morire non lo so'...


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Non ce la fai a fare un controllino sul cellulare, giusto per tentare di confutare quanto dice la lettera?

Per il momento ti consiglio i non fare nulla.
Tuo marito non ha avuto alcun tipo di cambio in questi due anni?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh per forza.. per te anche solo ricopiare deve essere uno sforzo sovraumano per l'unico neurone vecchio che ti ritrovi. Andate a sfottere da un'altra parte. O magari, meglio ancora andate a cercare un amante per passare la nottata.


Anche tu pero' postare in toto la lettera.
Non siamo in un forum qualsiasi saresti riconoscibilissima
Qualche dubbio viene.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Nor reg. in questo momento comprensibilmente tu stai accarenzando la speranza che tutta sta cosa sia una bufala. per difendere l immagine che hai di tuo marito.
> 
> 
> questa ti dice che ha le prove. se non fosse lo sai che la puoi denunciare ?
> ...


Potrei denunciarla anche se le avesse?


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Potrei denunciarla anche se le avesse?



No.

 se te le fa vedere di sua spontanea volontà non c'è nulla da denunciare. credo.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Aggiungo, così a naso, che se una volesse davvero chiudere una relazione, non darebbe così tanto spago a telefonate e compagnia cantante. Se veramente non avesse gradito, come afferma, che lui continui a proporsi, avrebbe certo trovato il modo di chiudere ogni contatto.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

ma fosse una lettera anonima, allora comprenderei tutte le vostre perplessità, ma questa è firmata. lei è pronta a rimetterci i connotati. 


ma vi pare che ora il mostro è questa e lui passa per il santo?

questa si chiama cultura al maschile, difendiamo il porello di turno che è soggiogato da una pazza pericolosa. 


se lei si rivela una pazza ci sono gli estremi per una denuncia.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche tu pero' postare in toto la lettera.
> Non siamo in un forum qualsiasi saresti riconoscibilissima
> Qualche dubbio viene.


Non ho pensato a questo. Oddio. 
che dubbio?
Grazie


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aggiungo, così a naso, che se una volesse davvero chiudere una relazione, non darebbe così tanto spago a telefonate e compagnia cantante. Se veramente non avesse gradito, come afferma, che lui continui a proporsi, avrebbe certo trovato il modo di chiudere ogni contatto.




se, se, se... e se lei ti dimostra che ha cercato di farlo ?


e se  lei ti dimostra qualcosa che non conosci di tuo marito ? 

tu di questo hai paura. non di lei.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Potrei denunciarla anche se le avesse?


Non ne sono convinta ma non credo tu possa denunciarla in questo caso.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

*eli*



Eliade ha detto:


> Non ce la fai a fare un controllino sul cellulare, giusto per tentare di confutare quanto dice la lettera?
> 
> Per il momento ti consiglio i non fare nulla.
> Tuo marito non ha avuto alcun tipo di cambio in questi due anni?



e secondo te , a parte che questo si che è un reato, lui non li avrà cancellati?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> se, se, se... e se lei ti dimostra che ha cercato di farlo ?
> 
> 
> e se  lei ti dimostra qualcosa che non conosci di tuo marito ?
> ...


Non sono la destinataria della lettera. In ogni caso ho già detto che concentrerei le mie attenzioni sul coniuge e la lettera la brucerei. Sono troppo orgogliosa per dare simili soddisfazioni a donnette da quattro soldi e per di più senza stile.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono la destinataria della lettera. In ogni caso ho già detto che concentrerei le mie attenzioni sul coniuge e la lettera la brucerei. Sono troppo orgogliosa per dare simili soddisfazioni a donnette da quattro soldi e per di più senza stile.



pensa allo stile di lui, sebbene non sia tuo marito. non a quelllo di lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Ma infatti, se fossi la destinataria della lettera, è a mio marito che penserei. Ma con calma e gesso.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e secondo te , a parte che questo si che è un reato, lui non li avrà cancellati?


Ma secondo te, uno che invia/fa* foto, mms*, sms, mail, regali con *biglietti scritti di suo pugno*, ecc...è così attento da cancellare qualche sms? 

E' reato si, ma mica lo deve venire a sapere lui...è solo per confutare quanto dice la lettera.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Scusate il disturbo ma vorrei farvi leggere una "lettera-confessione".. Se così si può chiamare.
> Ha a che fare con la mia vita.. ma non sono qui per dire se sono stata tradita e quante volte... però vorrei tanto che qualcuno la leggesse e mi dicesse cosa ne pensa.. incredibile.
> 
> ...


Ma dei le solite banfonate...
Ecco ci risiamo...
Ne arrivano almeno dieci all'anno a mia moglie...
Ma porc...porc...porc....


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, uno che invia/fa* foto, mms*, sms, mail, regali con *biglietti scritti di suo pugno*, ecc...è così attento da cancellare qualche sms?
> 
> E' reato si, ma mica lo deve venire a sapere lui...è solo per confutare quanto dice la lettera.



si Eliade. non conosco questo signore ma ho conosciuto a i( miei) squali 

ci sarà un pin sul cell. sicuro.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei mica tu quella che ha scritto la lettera no?
> 
> No dico con molta tranquillità perchè devo confessare che anni fa ho scritto delle lettere del genere proprio con l'intenzione di mettere zizania tra due stronzi...
> lui perché era sempre alla finestra a guardarmi o si nascondeva dietro agli alberi mentre passavo e si toccava ,oppure sempre dietro agli alberi mi diceva delle parolacce...e molte altre cose peggio..
> ...


Embè che c'entra?
Mica avevi una storia d'amore no?
Penso che ti sarai divertita come una pazza no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> certamente e te la manderò via e-mail.
> Maleducato! o maleducata!
> sei pure romano/a davvero o prima hai scritto in romanesco per fare il figo/la figa?!
> Sei messo/a bene te.... evita di prendere per il culo almeno. grazie.


Chiedi l'impossibile:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si Eliade. non conosco questo signore ma ho conosciuto a i( miei) squali
> 
> ci sarà un pin sul cell. sicuro.


Non è detto sai, il pin sta passando di moda...
Tentar non nuoce...


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiedi l'impossibile:carneval::carneval::carneval:


ao' guanin...

ma nun c'hai na' foto da bambino....di schiena?

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è detto sai, il pin sta passando di moda...
> Tentar non nuoce...




dici ? puo' provare. certo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

*Comunque AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...*

Mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
Una volta mi assale una tizia inferocita accusandomi di aver scritto una lettera a suo marito...

Io casco dalle nuvole...

Lei insiste.

Ok le dico Donna non mi rompere ancora i coglioni e mostrami sta lettera....

E scoppio a ridere...

AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAHAHAH...

Poi tornato a casa le linko a sta tizia da dove suo marito ha reperito la lettera...
Dal sito maldamore.it

Sto poveretto si era fatto dei films in testa in cui io e sua moglie eravamo i protagonisti no?
Ed è arrivato a inscenare una finta lettera mia che io avrei scritto a lui...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Quella si che fu una figura di merda eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHA

Ohi vederla sta qua che mi assale con gli occhi fuori dalle orbite....ahahahahaaha...
E io che non c'entravo niente...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
> Una volta mi assale una tizia inferocita accusandomi di aver scritto una lettera a suo marito...
> 
> Io casco dalle nuvole...
> ...


Davveroooo?!
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! che storia da matti!


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente una cosa...
> Una volta mi assale una tizia inferocita accusandomi di aver scritto una lettera a suo marito...
> 
> Io casco dalle nuvole...
> ...


eccentrico protagonista, ancora una volta, tuo malgrado


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' guanin...
> 
> ma nun c'hai na' foto da bambino....di schiena?
> 
> ahahahahah


Ce l'ho di profilo...osserva il dito...dove te lo ficco...ahahahahaahah


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eccentrico protagonista, ancora una volta, tuo malgrado


Eh si...
Poi non ti dico quella del figlio che avrei da un'altra donna...
Ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....so trenta anni che lo cercoooooooooooo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh si...
> Poi non ti dico quella del figlio che avrei da un'altra donna...
> Ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....so trenta anni che lo cercoooooooooooo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


solo uno ?:condom:






:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ce l'ho di profilo...osserva il dito...dove te lo ficco...ahahahahaahah
> View attachment 4666



che amore....


----------



## tenebroso67 (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per quanto io la disperezzi e la prenderei a calci. *Preferisco sapere che vivere *nello schifo *ignorando tutto.* Ora.


Si.......per quanto il gesto magari possa essere discutibile, tuttosommato meglio sapere, 
piuttosto che vivere nell'oscurita' dei fatti....

pero' il dubbio e' venuto anche a me....
che possa essere una maldestra mossa dell'amante nel tentativo di avere suo marito tutto per se ???


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Infatti... la forza della disperazione.


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ce l'ho di profilo...osserva il dito...dove te lo ficco...ahahahahaahah
> View attachment 4666


dai n'artro sforzino...

altri 90°...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

*tene*



tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Si.......per quanto il gesto magari possa essere discutibile, tuttosommato meglio sapere,
> piuttosto che vivere nell'oscurita' dei fatti....
> 
> pero' il dubbio e' venuto anche a me....
> che possa essere una maldestra mossa dell'amante nel tentativo di avere suo marito tutto per se ???



e buona notte, mo' contendiamocelo uno che fa cosi.


almeno se leggerà gli sms potrà scegliere liberamente e consapevolmente.


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Lei deve arrivare alla verità senza dare alla grafomane la soddisfazione di aver contribuito al suo disvelamento.


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Lei deve arrivare alla verità senza dare alla grafomane la soddisfazione di aver contribuito al suo disvelamento.


cioe'?

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Lei deve arrivare alla verità senza dare alla grafomane la soddisfazione di aver contribuito al suo disvelamento.



...dici? 


magari anni fa avrei ragionato anche io cosi. forse.

oggi al posto suo mi fionderei. non temerei nulla, il favore forse lo starebbe rendendo a me lei.


----------



## tenebroso67 (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e buona notte, mo' contendiamocelo uno che fa cosi.
> 
> 
> almeno se leggerà gli sms potrà scegliere liberamente e consapevolmente.



Sicuramente non e' certo persona che valga la pena contendersi....anzi.....
pero' il mondo e' pieno di contraddizioni....


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Cioè, come ho già detto, mettendolo sotto stretta osservazione. Adesso che ha la pulce nell'orecchio, sarà più semplice decifrare eventuali comportamenti anomali.


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Cioè, come ho già detto, mettendolo sotto stretta osservazione. Adesso che ha la pulce nell'orecchio, sarà più semplice decifrare eventuali comportamenti anomali.


ma a voi piace proprio soffrire...

figurati che angoscia...

naaaaaaa...non farebbe per me...


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ...dici?
> 
> 
> magari anni fa avrei ragionato anche io cosi. forse.
> ...


Io la metto su un altro piano, forse non mi spiego. A prescindere dalla veridicità di quanto affermato nella lettera, morirei piuttosto che darla vinta a una simile schifezza di donna. Non le concederei mai la soddisfazione di vedermi annichilita da quel papiro.

Poi con lui, è un altro discorso, ma deve arrivarci con calma, anche per capire davvero quello che è successo. Perché la tizia potrebbe anche aver raccontato un sacco di balle.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Cioè, come ho già detto, mettendolo sotto stretta osservazione. Adesso che ha la pulce nell'orecchio, sarà più semplice decifrare eventuali comportamenti anomali.


hai ragione, ma sai che stress...

e invece sai che gusto osservarlo mentre sai già tutto e appena nega puoi osservare sino a dove e come sa negare ?


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma a voi piace proprio soffrire...
> 
> figurati che angoscia...
> 
> naaaaaaa...non farebbe per me...


Soffrire? Soffrirei di più sapendomi atterrata da una donnetta da strapazzo. Lui va cucinato a fuoco lento. Il brasato vuole tempi lunghi.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Io la metto su un altro piano, forse non mi spiego. A prescindere dalla veridicità di quanto affermato nella lettera, morirei piuttosto che darla vinta a una simile schifezza di donna. Non le concederei mai la soddisfazione di vedermi annichilita da quel papiro.
> 
> Poi con lui, è un altro discorso, ma deve arrivarci con calma, anche per capire davvero quello che è successo. Perché la tizia potrebbe anche aver raccontato un sacco di balle.



a parte che lo schifo è lui e non lei.

lei non è nè sua sorella nè sua zia.


quindi chi ha tradito è lui.


se lei ha raccontato balle puo' essere denunciata.


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Soffrire? Soffrirei di più sapendomi atterrata da una donnetta da strapazzo. Lui va cucinato a fuoco lento. Il brasato vuole tempi lunghi.


ma quale fuoco lento e brasato....

co' du stronzate dette da Propspero ad NR glje passa tutto...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Soffrire? Soffrirei di più sapendomi atterrata da una donnetta da strapazzo. Lui va cucinato a fuoco lento. Il brasato vuole tempi lunghi.




sbagli bersaglio. non è lei che ti atterrà, ma conoscere la verità. lei è lo strumento.


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> a parte che lo schifo è lui e non lei.
> 
> lei non è nè sua sorella nè sua zia.
> 
> ...


Ma per favore, ma quale denuncia...


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quale fuoco lento e brasato....
> 
> co' du stronzate dette da Propspero ad NR glje passa tutto...
> 
> ahahahahah



appunto...pravo. lo vedi perchè ti amo?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Io la metto su un altro piano, forse non mi spiego. A prescindere dalla veridicità di quanto affermato nella lettera, morirei piuttosto che darla vinta a una simile schifezza di donna. Non le concederei mai la soddisfazione di vedermi annichilita da quel papiro.
> 
> Poi con lui, è un altro discorso, ma deve arrivarci con calma, anche per capire davvero quello che è successo. Perché la tizia potrebbe anche aver raccontato un sacco di balle.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma per favore, ma quale denuncia...



e allora tieniti lui e cuocitelo lento. senza conoscere quello che HA SCRITTO LUI.


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sbagli bersaglio. non è lei che ti atterrà, ma conoscere la verità. lei è lo strumento.


Quello che lei vuole, attraverso la lettera, è gettarmi in uno stato tale da andare dritta dal fedifrago e fare un quarantotto, sperando che con una mossa così idiota, quello mi lasci e corra da lei (sì, certo, come no). Intendevo atterrata in questo senso.


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> appunto...pravo. lo vedi perchè ti amo?


sai cucinare, stirare, rammendare, lavare....etcect...?

parliamone...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Quello che lei vuole, attraverso la lettera, è gettarmi in uno stato tale da andare dritta dal fedifrago e fare un quarantotto, sperando che con una mossa così idiota, quello mi lasci e corra da lei (sì, certo, come no). Intendevo atterrata in questo senso.


Insomma da Acme a Spasmo no?


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e allora tieniti lui e cuocitelo lento. senza conoscere quello che HA SCRITTO LUI.


Caspita, ma solo io apprezzo il valore di una cottura a regola d'arte? Ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di poterlo inchidare DOPO, quando hai in mano elementi inoppugnabili e lui non può nascondersi dietro il delirio di una pazza?


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

E voi pretendete di conoscere la verità proprio dal bugiardo?


siete proprio gajardi.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sai cucinare, stirare, rammendare, lavare....etcect...?
> 
> parliamone...
> 
> ahahahahah



assolutamente, sono nata anche per questo


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> E voi pretendete di conoscere la verità proprio dal bugiardo?
> 
> 
> siete proprio gajardi.


cazzo m'hai spettinato...

ahahahah


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> E voi pretendete di conoscere la verità proprio dal bugiardo?
> 
> 
> siete proprio gajardi.


Ma perché, tu pensi che la verità la ottieni andando da lui a chiederglielo?


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> assolutamente, sono nata anche per questo


a me quell'altro "anche" nun me serve....

grazie lo stesso....

come se avessi accettato...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Caspita, ma solo io apprezzo il valore di una cottura a regola d'arte? Ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di poterlo inchidare DOPO, quando hai in mano elementi inoppugnabili e lui non può nascondersi dietro il delirio di una pazza?


mo' questa è pazza. e ancora devo capire il perchè. l avesse incontrata, avesse ascoltato quello che ha da dire...no...si va a chiedere la verità a uno che ti ha mentito da anni, capito? 


è come quando stando male per un tradimento subito dal proprio compagno si va a chiedere conforto proprio dalla causa di questo male.


i pazzi fanno cosi.


e l ho fatto anche io , intendiamoci, ma poi ci sveglia eh...


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo m'hai spettinato...
> 
> ahahahah




ricomponiti.


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Scusa, ma una che c'ha in casa un archivio tipo Stasi e spedisce missive di questo tenore la consideri normale? Io no.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me quell'altro "anche" nun me serve....
> 
> grazie lo stesso....
> 
> ...



nemmeno a me, io non pensavo a " quelo" che hai pensato tu.


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ricomponiti.


fatto...

(stavo mejo prima pero')...

ahahahahah


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

... e sarei pure incazzata per la scarsa qualità dell'amante, altroché... Almeno mi avesse tradita con una signora...


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

*acme.*



ACME ha detto:


> Scusa, ma una che c'ha in casa un archivio tipo Stasi e spedisce missive di questo tenore la consideri normale? Io no.



se una consegna la propria faccia numero di matricola prima di giudicare ascolto.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> ... e sarei pure incazzata per la scarsa qualità dell'amante, altroché... Almeno mi avesse tradita con una signora...


perchè secondo te cercano i primi nobel :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> nemmeno a me, io non pensavo a " quelo" che hai pensato tu.


allora fai male...

nun sai che te perderesti...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

sopravvalutate sempre gli omeni. 



questo è il guaio.

sono molto piu semplici, meno austeri nelle scelte di quanto voi immaginiate.


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè secondo te cercano i primi nobel :rotfl:


Il mio, se proprio dovesse, come minimo!


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè secondo te cercano i primi nobel :rotfl:


anzi, piu' so' IgNobel e' mejo e'...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora fai male...
> 
> nun sai che te perderesti...
> 
> ahahahah



ehhhhh,,e come no...


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Il mio, se proprio dovesse, come minimo!


:smile::smile:


Bene. meglio per te.:smile:

ps. okkio agli intellettuali pero'...so i peggio.:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ehhhhh,,e come no...


eh gia'...

si si...

ahahahah


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sopravvalutate sempre gli omeni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no: è me che sopravvaluto.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

:up:





ACME ha detto:


> No, no: è me che sopravvaluto.


:up:

no, valuti nel giusto,


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eh gia'...
> 
> si si...
> 
> ahahahah


tu
vatti a pettina'...

e zitto


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu
> vatti a pettina'...
> 
> e zitto


se la smettide grida' come na' pazza, magari...

anzi fai piano che vado a fare ....la nanna...

sogni d'oro, semi-antipatica...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> ... e sarei pure incazzata per la scarsa qualità dell'amante, altroché... Almeno mi avesse tradita con una signora...


infatti


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se la smettide grida' come na' pazza, magari...
> 
> anzi fai piano che vado a fare ....la nanna...
> 
> ...


semi- amantide, sognami, un bell incubo


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

notte carissimi...vado a nanna anche io .  

e grazie per la compagnia.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> E voi pretendete di conoscere la verità proprio dal bugiardo?
> 
> 
> siete proprio gajardi.


Ma capisci?
E poi ci si dice che ce la raccontiamo
Poi ci si dice ah la dissonanza cognitiva non ti fa vedere le cose come sono?

Io invoco solo questo:
La differenza tra Oggetto Materiale e Oggetto Storico così come espressa da Louis Prieto.

Io vedo una persona finire sotto un' auto è Oggetto Materiale.
Io apprendo dal giornale la notizia di questo incidente é. Oggetto Storico.

Per quanto una ti racconti di quello che ha fatto con tuo marito...per quanto lei certifichi perfino il numero delle spinte in un amplesso...TU...
Non hai assistito a quei fatti.

MA il racconto ti fa lavorare la mente nn poco...
Al punto che tu credi vero quello che meglio ti conviene.


----------



## exStermy (2 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> semi- amantide, sognami, un bell incubo


fatte la ceretta prima allora...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fatte la ceretta prima allora...
> 
> ahahahah


io non ho bisogno.


----------



## dammi un nome (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci?
> E poi ci si dice che ce la raccontiamo
> Poi ci si dice ah la dissonanza cognitiva non ti fa vedere le cose come sono?
> 
> ...



tu non hai letto quello che scritto conte.

io ho invitato nr,. a leggere gli sms che lui ha inviato. mi atterrei a questi, per i tempi, le promesse, i discorsi e le intenzioni di lui. agli sms. agli sms. non alle chiacchere di lei.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè che c'entra?
> Mica avevi una storia d'amore no?
> *Penso che ti sarai divertita come una pazza no?*:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Di più!!!!!!!!!:carneval::carneval:


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Scusate il disturbo ma vorrei farvi leggere una "lettera-confessione".. Se così si può chiamare.
> Ha a che fare con la mia vita.. ma non sono qui per dire se sono stata tradita e quante volte... però vorrei tanto che qualcuno la leggesse e mi dicesse cosa ne pensa.. incredibile.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

avrei apprezzato una lettera del genere ... 

lei si espone ... chiede scusa ... anche se dopo che tutto è finito ... 

ora sta a te ... 
rimarrei calma ... perché non sai se la lettera è vera ...
ma di sicuro starei all'erta ... 
cerca di scoprire ...

ti mando tanta forza 

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Scusate il disturbo ma vorrei farvi leggere una "lettera-confessione".. Se così si può chiamare.
> Ha a che fare con la mia vita.. ma non sono qui per dire se sono stata tradita e quante volte... però vorrei tanto che qualcuno la leggesse e mi dicesse cosa ne pensa.. incredibile.
> 
> ...


Bella coppia di merde. Tuo marito e lei.
Bella gara di nuoto in fogna.

Hiro


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> avrei apprezzato una lettera del genere ...
> 
> ...


anche io .:smile:

( avremmo apprezzato, che non significa che ci avrebbe restituito gioia a crederle )


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

*Affrontare*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> anche io .:smile:
> 
> Questa è la Vita purtroppo, non ti conosco ma se posso, vorrei solo consigliarti di affrontarlo
> E se fosse vero dagli un bel calcio in culo, e dopo nelle palle.
> ...


----------



## passante (3 Giugno 2012)

io non avrei apprezzato, credo che la lettera sia un gesto esclusivamente vendicativo. credo che la ragazza abbia lasciato il cellulare solo per concludere la vendetta con tutti i particolari del caso, non certo per fare il bene della moglie. tra l'altro i toni, per mia sensibilità personale, mi darebbero particolarmente sui nervi. e naturalmente - secpndo me - questo 3D fa il paio con quello aperto da tebe (secondo me): cioè se per molti la moglie (o marito) dell'amante non deve essere nei pensieri (preoccupazioni, senso di colpa, senso di responsabilità) durante il tradimento non lo deve essere nemmeno dopo.


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2012)

le cose che mi hanno colpita di più:

nella lettera lei afferma di essersi innamorata, ma non dice come mai ha deciso di interrompere la relazione, quindi:

se si è accorta che non si trattava di vero amore, che senso ha chiedere perdono alla moglie per una storiella per la quale non si può nemmeno usare la "scusante " di essere innamoratissime? a quel punto credo che sia più logico ammettere con se stessi l'errore e dimenticare, non di certo chiedere un incontro alla moglie!

se invece era vero amore, non pare verosimile che lei abbia interrotto (per quale motivo??) dopo un anno e mezzo, ed affermi anche che se fosse stato per lui la storia non sarebbe mai finita

secondo me quindi, ammesso che la lettera sia vera, è successo qualcosa che ha fatto incazzare a morte l'amante che ora vuole solo vendicarsi, altrochè  scuse e richieste di perdono


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bella coppia di merde. Tuo marito e lei.
> Bella gara di nuoto in fogna.
> 
> Hiro


 Concordo. L'hai espressa bene


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> le cose che mi hanno colpita di più:
> 
> nella lettera lei afferma di essersi innamorata, ma non dice come mai ha deciso di interrompere la relazione, quindi:
> 
> ...



potrebbe essere stato vero amore e lei l'ha lasciato per incompatibilità varie ( russava, ruttava, non gli tirava, troppo piccolo, puzzava etc)

vero l'ultimo punto.... anche secondo me è successo qualcosa che l'ha fatta incazzare nera.
per esempio lui l'ha tradita con un'altra donna.
leggi il suo cellulare.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io non avrei apprezzato, credo che la lettera sia un gesto esclusivamente vendicativo. credo che la ragazza abbia lasciato il cellulare solo per concludere la vendetta con tutti i particolari del caso, non certo per fare il bene della moglie. tra l'altro i toni, per mia sensibilità personale, mi darebbero particolarmente sui nervi. e naturalmente - secpndo me - questo 3D fa il paio con quello aperto da tebe (secondo me): cioè se per molti la moglie (o marito) dell'amante non deve essere nei pensieri (preoccupazioni, senso di colpa, senso di responsabilità) durante il tradimento non lo deve essere nemmeno dopo.


Quoto


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> le cose che mi hanno colpita di più:
> 
> nella lettera lei afferma di essersi innamorata, ma non dice come mai ha deciso di interrompere la relazione, quindi:
> 
> ...



Brava, concordo in pieno


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> potrebbe essere stato vero amore e lei l'ha lasciato per incompatibilità varie ( russava, ruttava, non gli tirava, troppo piccolo, puzzava etc)
> 
> vero l'ultimo punto.... *anche secondo me è successo qualcosa che l'ha fatta incazzare nera.
> per esempio lui l'ha tradita con un'altra donna.*
> leggi il suo cellulare.


O magari l'ha lasciata lui perchè ha scoperto di avere fatto un indicibile cazzata?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Giugno 2012)

Arrivo solo ora, non ho letto le risposte degli altri.

Ma ricevendo una lettera così, penserei "mio marito l'ha mollata e lei gliela vuole far pagare raccontando tutto a me."

I vari particolari sono scritti per farti soffrire e per farti vedere nella luce peggiore possibile- se è possibile peggiorarla- tuo marito.
E' una vendetta verso di lui.

Non so cosa farai, ora leggo il resto...

Mi spiace per te...


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "Buongiorno Sig.ra xxxxx,
> 
> [...]
> Io e Suo marito, xxxx, abbiamo avuto una relazione.
> ...


Queste frasi secondo me sono il fulcro e il nocciolo del vero motivo per cui ti è stata inviata questa lettera.
Soprattutto la parte colorata in blu.

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O magari l'ha lasciata lui perchè ha scoperto di avere fatto un indicibile cazzata?




presto fatto, la ns amica va dall 'amante e legge i tremila sms  e si rende conto della verità.
potrebbe aspettare un bambino e lui le ha imposto l'aborto perchè non lo vuole.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Queste frasi secondo me sono il fulcro e il nocciolo del vero motivo per cui ti è stata inviata questa lettera.
> Soprattutto la parte colorata in blu.
> 
> ari



l'amante ha scoperto una cosa grave che riguarda lui.


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'amante ha scoperto una cosa grave che riguarda lui.


?
 L'amante non ha niente da scoprire, nessun diritto da accampare... E' "l'amante"!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> ?
> L'amante non ha niente da scoprire, nessun diritto da accampare... E' "l'amante"!!!



??????
ma che zucca dici!!!!

non è questione di diritti, avrà scoperto qualcosa di molto inquietante e ha deciso di dirlo alla moglie.
lui ha delle altre amanti.


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ??????
> ma che zucca dici!!!!
> 
> non è questione di diritti, avrà scoperto qualcosa di molto inquietante e ha deciso di dirlo alla moglie.
> lui ha delle altre amanti.


 Intendevo anch'io questo. 
Se sei l'amante, come puoi pretendere fedeltà dal tuo uomo che sin dall'inizio non ti concede "l'esclusiva"?
Come puoi pretendere correttezza e "monogamia" da uno che ti sceglie come "compagna extra"... 
E' un paradosso, non so se mi spiego 

ari


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Intendevo anch'io questo.
> Se sei l'amante, come puoi pretendere fedeltà dal tuo uomo che sin dall'inizio non ti concede "l'esclusiva"?
> Come puoi pretendere correttezza e "monogamia" da uno che ti sceglie come "compagna extra"...
> E' un paradosso, non so se mi spiego
> ...


 E quindi va da sé che l'amante non può giudicare il suo uomo ed esprimere giudizi morali, attuando anche vendette studiate scientificamente nei dettagli, per punirlo.

ari


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Giugno 2012)

Cmq, a parte le motivazioni e i retroscena della missiva.

Un tradimento sembra indiscutibile. Non crederei in toto alla lettera, ma un tradimento lo sospetterei eccome.

Metterei la lettera da parte, aspetterei il tempo giusto per calmarmi -o per non farcela più a tenermi dentro le cose- e poi la porgerei a mio marito da leggere, e ascolterei cosa ha da dire.

Da lì in poi, si vede....


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq, a parte le motivazioni e i retroscena della missiva.
> 
> Un tradimento sembra indiscutibile. Non crederei in toto alla lettera, ma un tradimento lo sospetterei eccome.
> 
> ...



immagina la faccia del marito quando la legge.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> immagina la faccia del marito quando la legge.


Immagino più la faccia di lei...
No non sarà bello neanche per lui.

Ma se è innocente, le cose si sistemeranno. Se ci sono magagne, usciranno, e forse le risolveranno forse no...
Non è una bella situazione per nessuno.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> immagina la faccia del marito quando la legge.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2012)

Se io fossi la mia moglie direi...
Ah si carina...
Ah tu saresti la sua amante...
Ora mi dici qual'è la porcata preferita del conte...dato che lo conosci così a fondo...
E se la risposta è sbagliata ho la prova che sta qua è na mitomane...

Le mie amiche non fallirebbero questa prova...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> presto fatto, la ns amica va dall 'amante e legge i tremila sms  e si rende conto della verità.
> potrebbe aspettare un bambino e lui le ha imposto l'aborto perchè non lo vuole.




ad es.

vi stupireste'


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se io fossi la mia moglie direi...
> Ah si carina...
> Ah tu saresti la sua amante...
> Ora mi dici qual'è la porcata preferita del conte...dato che lo conosci così a fondo...
> ...




eccerto...che si risolva tutto mettendo al centro le porcate del porco, tanto per cambiare, e non il rispetto per sta donna a cui girano un po ' i coglioni.


----------



## makapaka (3 Giugno 2012)

Comprendo pienamente ciò che stai provando e hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
Come ho scritto sul post dopo 6 anni ho scoperto che il mio lui portava avanti più o meno con continuità una relazione parallela da 3 anni !! Niente male se messi sulla bilancia siamo alla pari, mi chiedo chi delle due sia l’amante e chi  la tradita. Cmq dando per scontato che “io fossi la prediletta” scoperto l’inganno e recuperato i dati ho contattato l’amante sia telefonicamente che successivamente con mail. L’ho fatto solo ed esclusivamente per dirle “ scusa ci stiamo dividendo lo stesso uomo per 3 anni, c’è un minimo di solidarietà femminile poiché siamo state ingannate?”  Lei però con totale arroganza mi ha risposto che non voleva condividere i dettagli della “sua relazione con me”. Io onestamente non l’ho fatto per vendetta  speravo di conoscere almeno da lei LA VERITA’visto che per 3 anni sono stata ingannata di continuo !! Quindi io personalmente accetterei anche l’incontro e dopo aver verificato la veridicità della situazione parlerei con tuo marito. In caso opposto lui potrebbe sempre negare tutto e predicare che l’altra è una pazza morbosa che lo assilla e bla bla bla…ribadisco ne son qualcosa a livello di pantomime…

Un abbraccio


----------



## Eliade (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Io invece sono stata contattata tramite facebook dal marito, il quale in un italiano stentato, essendo straniero, mi ha detto che voleva parlarmi dicendo che aveva scoperto conversazioni tra sua moglie e il mio di marito. Aveva promesso di mandarmi "le prove" ma ha saputo darmi solo stralci di messaggi: uno che ricordo era che mio marito diceva all'altra di voler lasciare tutto per vivere con lei.
Il tizio mi aveva anche chiesto di non dire nulla a mio marito e mi aveva avvisata che se lo avvesse trovato gli avrebbe menato (male non ci stava). 
Siccome però sono un'impulsiva e ho spiattellato tutto subito a mio marito....sbagliando!
Le cose sono rientrate ma a distanza di mesi è come se fosse una ferita rimarginata solo esternamente che dentro continua a infettare...........................


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece sono stata contattata tramite facebook dal marito, il quale in un italiano stentato, essendo straniero, mi ha detto che voleva parlarmi dicendo che aveva scoperto conversazioni tra sua moglie e il mio di marito. Aveva promesso di mandarmi "le prove" ma ha saputo darmi solo stralci di messaggi: uno che ricordo era che mio marito diceva all'altra di voler lasciare tutto per vivere con lei.
> Il tizio mi aveva anche chiesto di non dire nulla a mio marito e mi aveva avvisata che se lo avvesse trovato gli avrebbe menato (male non ci stava).
> Siccome però sono un'impulsiva e ho spiattellato tutto subito a mio marito....sbagliando!
> Le cose sono rientrate ma a distanza di mesi è come se fosse una ferita rimarginata solo esternamente che dentro continua a infettare...........................


Dovevi fare come questa...

ahahahahah
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scopre che il marito la tradisce e si vendica versandogli addosso dell'olio bollente

La donna, salvadoregna di 43 anni, gli ha provocato ustioni
di primo e secondo grado su viso e corpo. È stata arrestata

MILANO - La vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo. Ma non in questo caso. Una donna di 43 anni, salvadoregna, ha scoperto i ripetuti tradimenti del marito e si è vendicata ustionandolo gravemente con l'olio bollente, sulla faccia e sul corpo. È successo sabato notte a Baranzate, nell'hinterland nord milanese, informano i carabinieri di Rho. Protagonisti della vicenda i due gestori della pizzeria Il Pirata di via Milano, ora chiusa. Da quando l'uomo (egiziano di 37 anni) non aveva più l'attività, però, a dire della moglie s'inventava alcune commissioni che l'avevano insospettita. E la conferma delle presunte scappatelle è arrivata controllando la rubrica del cellulare e gli sms inviati e ricevuti. Dopo una prima reazione, la moglie ha maturato in silenzio la vendetta. Ha atteso che l'uomo si addormentasse, si è alzata dal letto, è andata in cucina e ha messo a friggere dell'olio. Ha preso la pentola e ha versato il contenuto sul viso e sul corpo del marito.

I SOCCORSI - Le urla strazianti dell'uomo hanno svegliato i due figli della coppia, di 18 e 16 anni, che hanno chiamato subito il 118. Il personale sanitario ha avvertito i carabinieri della tenenza di Bollate. I militari, ricostruita la vicenda, hanno arrestato la donna, responsabile di lesioni gravissime. L'uomo è stato ricoverato all'ospedale Niguarda. Presenta ustioni di primo e di secondo grado, ma se la caverà con 15 giorni di prognosi. Non sono stati danneggiati organi importanti ma gli sfregi, secondo i medici, potrebbero essere permanenti. La donna è stata portata nel carcere di San Vittore: troppo elevato il pericolo che possa vendicarsi ancora.

Rossella Burattino4 giugno 2012 | 10:45


----------



## makapaka (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dovevi fare come questa...
> 
> ahahahahah
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


però niente male come idea..... e brava la signora.......


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

makapaka ha detto:


> però niente male come idea..... e brava la signora.......


Per me il podio piu' alto ce l'ha ancora la Bobbit...

maro'...brrrr....

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per me il podio piu' alto ce l'ha ancora la Bobbit...
> 
> maro'...brrrr....
> 
> ahahahahah


Se non ricordo male, il marito poi sfruttò la situazione però.


----------



## Circe (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beato te che ridi.
> 
> 2 giorni fa'. il marito verrà privato deglio organi genitali e poi cacciato.



e cadi nella trappola di quella pseudo pentita.....le traditrici ne sanno una piu' del diavolo, credimi. Non cedere....sii forte, fatti aiutare....e pensa bene a quello che fai. Lei vuole la vostra separazione...se l'ha lasciato, che gli frega di informarti? e poi ci credi che l'ha lasciato lei? che lui ha fatto tutto dall'inizio? il tradimento è un'azione compiuta da due complici...altrimenti si tratterebbe di violenza. E non mi sembra che lei parli di cio'....


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male, il marito poi sfruttò la situazione però.


Mai saputo......

ma che faceva la pubblicita' dei cateteri?

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per me il podio piu' alto ce l'ha ancora la Bobbit...
> 
> maro'...brrrr....
> 
> ahahahahah


daiiii Stermy.........gia' mia moglie ogni tanto mi minaccia.............


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mai saputo......
> 
> ma che faceva la pubblicita' dei cateteri?
> 
> ahahahahahah


 In America tutto può essere. Guarda ho curiosato, la moglie gli buttò, dalla macchina, il pezzo amputato per strada. Glielo trovò la polizia. :rotfl:

Non so come, fece un film porno.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiii Stermy.........gia' mia moglie ogni tanto mi minaccia.............


stattaccuort'...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiii Stermy.........gia' mia moglie ogni tanto mi minaccia.............


Beh, tieni solo in casa lame affilate. Se il taglio è pulito lo riattaccano senza problemi. 

Ah, niente cani o gatti in casa.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> In America tutto può essere. Guarda ho curiosato, la moglie gli buttò, dalla macchina, il pezzo amputato per strada. Glielo trovò la polizia. :rotfl:
> 
> Non so come, fece un film porno.


maro' piglia e trovava l'oggettino un gatto o un cane affamato..tutti a rincorrerlo per strada

ahahahah

pero' il lavoro del poliziotto certe volte e' proprio infame...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro' piglia e trovava l'oggettino un gatto o un cane affamato..tutti a rincorrerlo per strada
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Caro come mai sei stanco e sudato?

-Sapessi, abbiamo cercato e recuperato un cazzo per tutto il giorno sotto il sole....

Ihhhhhh e che sara' mai....sti uomini che si lamantano sempre....ne raccolgo tanti io e nun me lamento mai...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Caro come mai sei stanco e sudato?
> 
> -Sapessi, abbiamo cercato e recuperato un cazzo per tutto il giorno sotto il sole....
> 
> ...


Le barzellette coi carabinieri funzionano meglio. Kapisc a Me.


----------



## exstermy (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Le barzellette coi carabinieri funzionano meglio. Kapisc a Me.


Lo so, ma questo era da solo...

hahahahah


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

exstermy ha detto:


> Lo so, ma questo era da solo...
> 
> hahahahah


Ma come? "Abbiamo cercato e recuperato...."

Ah già....uno solo cercava e l'altro solo recuperava. Manca quello che l'attacca e la pattuglia è al completo.


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Scusate il disturbo ma vorrei farvi leggere una "lettera-confessione".. Se così si può chiamare.
> Ha a che fare con la mia vita.. ma non sono qui per dire se sono stata tradita e quante volte... però vorrei tanto che qualcuno la leggesse e mi dicesse cosa ne pensa.. incredibile.
> 
> ...


Ho letto solo ora.
Non ho ancora letto le vs. risposte.
Non capisco, faccio difficoltà a capire una lettera di questo tipo indirizzata alla tradita.
Non avrebbe fatto meglio a restare nell'ombra? e a lasciar stare quella povera donna?


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma come? "Abbiamo cercato e recuperato...."
> 
> Ah già....uno solo cercava e l'altro solo recuperava. Manca quello che l'attacca e la pattuglia è al completo.


brao'...

ahahahah


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Giugno 2012)

Sveglia. La lettera è un falso. E' una traduzione dall'inglese all'italiano, con alcune correzioni per farla diventare più "vera".


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

Fonte?


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Giugno 2012)

E che ti ci vuole? E' la classica lettera che ti ritrovi quando vogliono venderti qualcosa, o farti ingrandire il penis! Giri poco su ineternet oppure poco spam nella tua casella di posta!


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

Ah sì? Sarà che le cestino senza neanche aprirle, non conoscevo il modello...


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Giugno 2012)

E' un modello classico, debbo dire che la prima parte stava per ingannarmi ma dalla seconda parte in poi è sputtanatissima la lettera.


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Giugno 2012)

Vabè, cmq sono nuovo del posto, e leggo questo forum da un anno, mi sono convinto a iscrivermi. Spero di dare un contributo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Vabè, cmq sono nuovo del posto, e leggo questo forum da un anno, mi sono convinto a iscrivermi. Spero di dare un contributo.


Convinto?
Desso anca na fata uomo? Eh?
Cosa sei tu il fato?
:smile:


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Fonte?


Fiuggi...

te gusta?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Vabè, cmq sono nuovo del posto, e leggo questo forum da un anno, mi sono convinto a iscrivermi. Spero di dare un contributo.


ah eri tu?

me sentivo osservato, cribbio...

allora mo' me posso sta' in mutande in santa pace...

Ps: e non sbirciare il pacco...(vabbe' pacchetto..)

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Scusate il disturbo ma vorrei farvi leggere una "lettera-confessione".. Se così si può chiamare.
> Ha a che fare con la mia vita.. ma non sono qui per dire se sono stata tradita e quante volte... però vorrei tanto che qualcuno la leggesse e mi dicesse cosa ne pensa.. incredibile.
> 
> ...


senza parole.....
bocca amara...


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah eri tu?
> 
> me sentivo osservato, cribbio...
> 
> ...


Ero io cosa?


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Convinto?
> Desso anca na fata uomo? Eh?
> Cosa sei tu il fato?
> :smile:


No nn sono il fato, mai avuta questa ambizione.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No nn sono il fato, mai avuta questa ambizione.


Ma sei uomo o donna?


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sei uomo o donna?


 Tesoro sono quello che vuoi! Come mi vuoi?  :rotfl:


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Mi sa che il conte non ha visto il film...


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Mi sa che il conte non ha visto il film...


Una volta c'è, e un altra non c'è, va e viene, è come una zingara....
No non credo abbia visto il film.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Una volta c'è, e un altra non c'è, va e viene, è come una zingara....
> No non credo abbia visto il film.


Quale film?


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Questo:

http://pad.mymovies.it/filmclub/2001/02/018/locandina.jpg


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Questo:
> 
> http://pad.mymovies.it/filmclub/2001/02/018/locandina.jpg


Casso si che l'ho visto...non me lo ricordo però,,,ma mi piace molto quel regista...
[video=youtube;PrPz4Lw-hHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrPz4Lw-hHw&feature=related[/video]


----------

